

Ask HN: Which programming language would you like more articles written about? - slogsdon

I&#x27;m looking to expand technical writing through a programming series, and this will serve two purposes for me.<p>1. Get on a writing schedule. 
2. Learn more about the language (more so with Haskell).<p>I&#x27;ve been writing a lot of code in Elixir and Go recently, and Haskell has interested me for a while now. Because I&#x27;m fairly indecisive, I&#x27;m reaching out to peers with hopes of finding a demand for articles in one of them (or anything else, really).<p>Thanks for any suggestions you may have!
======
yen223
I want a good beginner's guide to C++, in particular the C++11 version.

~~~
hamidr
There's "c++ primer plus"

------
Irishsteve
scala or julia

------
rohanpai
javascript

------
Vaskivo
Lua

